# ootheca cut in half



## dakota (Mar 10, 2005)

hi i found a female carolina with an ootheca and when i tried to take it of the wall it broke in half, is there a chance that there are any alive nymphs in the ootheca?  

dakota


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, this has always struck me as an interesting question, but then I experienced it for myself. I cut it half, on purpose, as it was around 4 months overdue, and there were moist nymphs in there, so, however stupid it sounds, I carefully sticthed up the foam around the edge, so it would dry out, and about 75% of the nymphs did hatch out. So just keep it fairly sealed to keep the eggs moist.

cheers,

Ian


----------



## dakota (Mar 10, 2005)

how do i seal it? it has been in my garage sence november in a critter keeper


----------

